

Web Starter Kit 0.5.0 released - marcacohen
https://github.com/google/web-starter-kit/releases/tag/v0.5.0

======
NicoJuicy
Nice animation effects on the buttons (material design).

It's not immediatly obvious, but the requirements to use this projects are:
Node, Ruby, Gulp, and the Sass gem and it's creator is Google :)

